
Is tasking developers with creating detailed estimates a waste of company money? - LegitGandalf
https://iism.org/article/is-tasking-developers-with-creating-detailed-estimates-a-waste-of-company-money-42
======
bediger4000
Yes.
[http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf](http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf)

~~~
LegitGandalf
Awesome link, thank you :)

